
GoDaddy Sold for $2.25 Billion - alexandros
http://mashable.com/2011/07/02/godaddy-sold/
======
Vitaly
I don't think there is much insanity here. GoDaddy is the kind of up/cross-
sell and I'm sure they are highly profitable.

------
shapeshed
more insane valuations

~~~
sunchild
You can bet that Silver Lake will turn a handy profit on this soon. They move
fast, and don't seem to lose very often. I've worked with them – impressive
group of people, actually.

~~~
pan69
That doesn't make GoDaddy a better product... Insane valuations indeed.

